# Holistic Remedies for Struvite crystals?



## skup (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. I am new to the forum and hope someone can help ease my mind.

My kitty has been suffering from crystals for the past week. He was completely blocked and they weren't able to pass a catheter all the way twice. Fortunately the vet was able to relieve him and get him unblocked a couple times so he was able to urinate a bit, but keeps getting blocked. He was able to pee a bit after an anti-infamation shot, but that only lasted a day. My vet mentioned if he doesn't clear up the only other option he could think of was refering us to a clinic that does surgery. 

Since i knew surgery wasn't an option and i wasn't ready to give up, i immediately tried to see what i could find and came across a website/store that offers holistic remedies. I went and picked up Hydrangea Root and a product called Kidn-ex (a urinary antiseptic). Other then the verbal testemonials i recieved from the store clerk, and the bit of info on their website (I'm not too sure if i'm allowed to post the link, if so just let me know), i haven't been able to find any other stories/info about these. My vet agreed to try it out since he didnt really see any other options and said he had heard of hydrangea root before, but that was about it. 

Later, the same day my kitty started the treatment, the vet was able to finally pass the catheter all the way. I'm not sure if it was a contributing factor for the success. 

I'd like to know if any of you have heard of these herbal remedies and have any of your own stories about them.


----------



## chris10 (Feb 20, 2006)

This is a common thing I write about crystals

Crystals usually form when three conditions exist: PH is out of range, a low amount of urine in the bladder, and a high concentration of minerals in the urine. High moisture diets, like raw or wet/canned, usually takes care of two conditions: amount of urine and concentration of minerals. I am still researching but it also may adjust the ph, don't hold me to that claim yet. So when cats are on a high moisture diet they produce unfavorable conditions for crystals to form. The most common crystals we see are struvites. They usually form in high ph, or alkaline. So if you wanted to try and adjust the ph and possibly dissolve the crystals. You can try adding vitamin c or cranberry to the diet (research these). But consult the vet, preferably a knowledgeable one, before you do.

Pretty solid Info about reducing crystals http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... 2&aid=2729

IMO I would only invest in water intake. Holistic remedies have their place but with crystals I don't see them being beneficial. If a cat has crystals then you might look into something that helps reduce inflammation that sometimes occurs in the bladder. I think a common thing people use is salmon oil.

Diet is possibly the best holistic remedy we have.

Good luck


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I also can't speak to the remedies you've mentioned but just wanted to add to what Chris said. Along with a wet or raw diet only. NO DRY FOOD! Feeding a high protein, no or low grain food is also important and mealtimes instead of free feeding. Both help keep the body from becoming too alkaline.


----------



## skup (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Chris10 and nanook for your responses. I will definately look into the cranberry,vitamin C and salmon oil, thank you.

Both of you mention diet as the main factor for treating this condition. In the past he was getting wet food every other day, but now that he's home he is only on the vet perscribed wet food.


----------

